# The coolest awl I have ever seen!



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The coolest awl I have ever seen!*
Santa actually bring out presents…

Ok, perhaps not Santa but the postman,
perhaps not from Santa,
in fact from my wonderful friend Jim .









Take a look at this!
That is what I call a sexy awl!!!









And please notice the level of detail.
And the super cool top, I wonder if Jim fired the shot himself?









Ohhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
Not just an awl.
A so cool awl.
A gift from a wonderful friend of mine.
A gift from Jim.









I have to admit that right now I do more clay than wood.
Hope I will not be kicked out of LJ…
Smiles.









But also a little woodworking, a bookshelf wall mount and some kitchen shelves and cabinets for a friend, so I hope to be forgiven.

Dear Jim, thank you soooooo much for the wonderful awl and thank you for the beautiful bracelet for my beloved daughter Mathilde, we are both more than happy, we are touched deep in our hearts.
I know you often send me a thought and a prayer, I often send you a thought back and even managed to send you back a few prayers.
May life be sweet to you and yours, you do deserve that.

*The best of my thoughts and thanks,*
Mads


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, that is a beautiful Awl.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

A beatiful hand tool for a talented set of hands. The two are a natural fit and Jim must have recognized whose shop such a piece would feel at home in Mads. Thank you for sharing the kindness of Jim and a well placed match between hand and tool.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

The craftsmanship is excellent. It's a real joy to receive such gifts from close friends. The little things, such as gifts like that, are treasures that last for a lifetime. The gift may be little but the heart of the giver… You get the picture. Thanks for sharing and enjoy.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful awl and great gift. I'm sure you will get a lot of use out of it Mads. Perfect for a man of many talents.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

There's a treasure. Enjoy.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's plenty awl-rite with me.. Very awesome.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

My comment is my signature line…. Good job Jim!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

That's a beautifull awl Mads.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i know your joy now mads
i just got one today too !

for all you do for us all

enjoy !


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the bullet was used to kill the tree the handle was turned from.



It's really wonderful. And ha, you're into clay now, I can't believe it


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, a work of art!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Awwwwwl shucks. That's just too nice for shop work.
Bill


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

You are very welcome, my friend!!!!!!!!!!!.........Jim


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

wow, that is a beautiful awl. My favourite part of your post though is seeing in the last picture that you keep your planer in your kitchen!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys,
Yes the planner and my tablesaw are both in the kitchen now we live in the shop, but in two weeks they can move back into the shop, and we can move into our new apartment.
Sorry to not be so much arround these days, but soon there will be more peace in my life, I hope.
Thank you Jim!!!!!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

